# Shrink tubing Rage broadheads



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice post! maybe that'll help their premature openings lmao


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

picturessssss


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

People dipping their bowtech bows cause the finish flakes, people rigging up broadheads so they do the job their suppose to do...whats wrong with a company taking the time to develop and design a product that will work from the package flawlessly? Better yet, why dont people quit buyin the junk these companies toss on the market every year?


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Never had an issue where I thought the head opened prematurely. I just dont think if they are properly secured when drawn back then can predeploy. However, walking anywhere with you bow they tend to pop open and its a huge pain in the keester. I can easily see where one had partially opened, but still 'appeared' closed and then opened when upon the release of the string.

If the shrink wrap could be tight enough to the blade so it didnt flutter in the air when shot that would be nice. You know, sticking piece of plastic out the window when driving sound.


----------



## jjlenehan (Jan 28, 2009)

does it leave any glue on the broadhead? the shrink tube we use at work has a glue film on the back. didnt know if this is what you used or if there was something different. good idea though, have to try it.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Not any glue left, just use wire shrink tubing from autozone etc. I dont think these broadheads are junk either. Fist sized holes about everytime. Like someone said earlier not much of a problem, unless walking thru woods. Or when ur in a cedar and a 150 walking up and u hit arrow on a cedar branch. IT WORKS DO IT. Lay tubing flat on board and cut thin strips with razor.


----------



## vbowers (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool - sure that would work just like my old Puckett Blood trailers. My biggest problem is Rage opening in my quiver, just iritates me. Since swapped to NAP Killzone, exactly like a Rage but they fixed all the issues. Cut is still awesome. Still have a few Rages left, I'll try it, thanks.


----------



## rhinotuff (Nov 13, 2004)

The thought actually crossed my mind when I saw shrink wrap replacement bands for Scwacker broad heads. I've never had a Rage open prematurely, though.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

bowhtrdpw said:


> Not any glue left, just use wire shrink tubing from autozone etc. I dont think these broadheads are junk either. Fist sized holes about everytime. Like someone said earlier not much of a problem, unless walking thru woods. Or when ur in a cedar and a 150 walking up and u hit arrow on a cedar branch. IT WORKS DO IT. Lay tubing flat on board and cut thin strips with razor.


I'm all for DIY stuff but this seems a little strange to me. If I needed to do a DIY fix to a broadhead that costs $13 per head just to trust that it functions properly when shooting from a tree or walking through the woods, I would consider that broadhead to be defective. Not bashing but a broadhead is something that shouldn't need a DIY fix.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Well i just saw a ?mark on mr.matthews post up top. I didnt start this thread to cause a war on what folks feel comfortable and confident shooting. Shoot what u like! If u like rage this thread will help u. Seams i saw replacement shrink tubing for swacker broadheads, and Levi Morgan says their the best broadhead. Again shoot what u like, everyone can come up with problems with someone else's stuff. I saw G-5 strikers on his equipment list, i bought a pack of these. Two of them i shot broke above threads in broadhead after exiting deer and hitting tree. Deer still died but broadheads broke. I thought it was to much bow, but never had a problem with muzzy or rage shaft breaking. U would think carbon shaft would give before broadhead. Their week, but i have friends that love them, again shoot what u like. They will all kill. Seams i always see boys come in bow shops with their chest puffed up with shiny bows. Most of them are afraid to get boots and bows muddy. Their just worried about mouthing everyone else. If u like rage then i hope this helps u, it is why i posted. Any questions let me know pm.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

I was hoping that some folks wouldnt get confused on this thread. Broadheads work flawless, their expandables they expand fine. Im just keeping them from doing their job as good. Not broadheads fault that i hit head on limbs, or like gentleman said earlier on quiver.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

I do the same method your talking about but I just use Orthodontic rubber bands. You can by them cheap for pack of a 100. I use them because I don't have an "expandable friendly" quiver. They cause no effects during the shot and have had no issue with them opening up when they are supposed to.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes sir, good to see someone knows what im doing. Reason why i used shrink tubing over bands or o rings is that shrink tubing dont dry rot.


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

I might try that.. I'm lookin for miniture orthodontic type bands.. Cant find anywhere.. I've tried beauty salons, hardware stores, pharmacies, office supply stores...no luck... I guess I can ask dentist for a few or I've found them online even, but I'm not gonna pay 40 dollars for a million of em in bulk.. I only need a few haha


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

Also.. What do u think about tying a small piece of serving or dental floss?...


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marinestc.. Where did you find orthodontic bands...


----------



## pjdionne (Jan 1, 2011)

Great Idea!


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Try Ebay


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Check E-bay ! Search Rage then Lowest first . Light bands $6.00 tyd for 100 of them :wink:


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Rambo22056 said:


> Marinestc.. Where did you find orthodontic bands...


Get them on Ebay


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## wellingtontx (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. With all the rage bashing deserved or not I got 12 packs for 1/2 price so heat shrink here I come.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Works great this is what I did this season with my 2 blades. Get the larger tubing. It will still shrink down all the way but less hassle trying to place the tubing around the ferrule and blades. Shot 2 does this year worked perfect. Just got sick of them opening in my quiver. I also tried small pieces of peep sight tubing but was too diffucult to try stretching it around the blades and ferrule ended up touching blade each time and cut right through. 

Take your time and dont rush it your working with razors here and a good way to hurt you fingers.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Are these the old style blades ?because I have not had a problem with the new one opening in my quiver


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

I shot my 3-Blade Rage through my blinds mesh netting and it left a little bullet hole through the mesh so I'm assuming the blades didn't open up going through the mesh. It may just be that the 3-Blade design stays shut better but the only time I've had my blades open is when I bump the blade itself on a branch while sitting in my stand and I have to bump it fairly hard. I may just be lucky too that mine don't open easily.


----------



## AK_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Why would I buy a broadhead that I have to fix? Or, if I don't do this, I have to hope that it works correctly. It's threads like this that remind me why I don't go to mechanical broadheads.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westkybowhunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Pretty sure the shock collars rage came out with this year fixed that problem....Have only shot one deer with one this year but the collar blew apart on impact and worked great.


----------



## tndeerslayer55 (Aug 5, 2010)

I use orthodontic rubber bands for braces and do the same thing. Prolly not as heavy and Prolly catches less air.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

I am going to give this a try. I was going to use the ortho elastics and make a tiny groove in the end of each blade to keep them from moving, but will try this first. I like the heads but hate them coming open when crawling for mulies or walking the bush for moose. 
As for the elastics, see if any of your friends have kids with braces and if they can spare a few to try before you buy bulk.


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

I shoot the 2 blades and have never had any problems with them opening in flight or in my quiver.


----------

